# Contramine



## eno2

Hallo
<Gelijk wat ik zeg, hoe onweerlegbaar ook, hij gaat altijd in de contramine>
Altijd in de contramine gaan/zijn. Altijd tegendraads zijn. . 
Zo'n mooie uitdrukking.
Maar er valt ogenschijnlijk niets mee aan te vangen in andere talen. Vertalingen niet te vinden. 
Contramine is ontleend aan het Frans.  Contre-mine= Ensemble des travaux souterrains réalisés par la défense pour lutter contre une attaque à la mine de l'assaillant. (Larousse) Maar de Fransen gebruiken contramine niet meer in de figuurlijke betekenis. Jammer Ze zeggen nu: à contrefil

Is dit correct:  <Il est/ se comporte/va/se positionne   toujours à contrefil> ?  Of hoe beter? 
En in het Engels, Duits, Spaans?


----------



## jazyk

Llevarle a alguien la contraria in het Spaans.


----------



## eno2

Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

Is "in de contramine gaan" niet hetzelfde als "tegendraads zijn/reageren"?


----------



## eno2

Euh nee, het zijn andere woorden met andere connotaties. Vind je het niet charmant dat de Fransen het woord lieten vallen in de figuurlijke betekenis en enkel de letterlijke gebruiken, en wij het woord en het gebruik ervan figuurlijk bewaard hebben? Ik wel. Ik vermeldde toch 'tegendraads zijn'? Mijn bekommernis zijn de vertalingen. En die zullen allicht gebaseerd zijn op tegendraads.  Spaans heeft wel contraminar, figuurlijk, maar een contramina is een tegenmijn. Zoals bij de Fransen.



> contraminar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De _contra_1 y _minar._
> 1. tr. Penetrar o averiguar lo que alguien quiere hacer, y poner los mediospara que no consiga su intento.


Dat is volop de ander ondergraven, zij het dan figuurlijk (hoop ik, maar maar misschien beter na te vragen in Español solo) )

<El siempre me contramina>.  Ik weet niet of de doorsnee Spanjaard dat gaat begrijpen.


----------



## jazyk

Contraminar bevindt zich ook in Portugese woordenboeken. Ik had het nooit gezien.

Er erweist sich immer wieder als _Widerspruchsgeist_.
Widerspruchsgeist – Wiktionary


----------



## eno2

_Widerspruchsgeist_.  Heel mooi. Duden:  Neigung zu widersprechen. jemand, der oft und gern widerspricht


----------



## jazyk

English Translation of “par esprit de contradiction” | Collins French-English Dictionary


----------



## eno2

Ja,< Par esprit de contradiction>, dat is natuurlijk de letterlijke vertaling van  en beide zijn perfect bruikbaar voor de voorbeeldzin.  'just to be awkward'  is  "alleen maar om moeilijk te doen".  Wat ook zeer goed contramine weergeeft . Maar  zie ****.
Vergelijk 'hij gaat altijd in de contramine met" "Er erweist sich immer wieder als _Widerspruchsgeist"  wat toch een meer complexe wending is. 
En hoe ga je dat zeggen met "par esprit de contradiction?" "Il s'oppose toujours par (simple) esprit de contradiction?"  Ook een meer complexe wending. _
Ik gaf al 'à contrefil aan. Is "Il est/va toujours á contrefil" correct? 
**** Ik kan evenwel 'just to be awkward niet goed inpassen in de voorbeeldzin. "He just always wants to be awkward"?  Sounds a bit awkward, no? 
----



eno2 said:


> Maar de Fransen gebruiken contramine niet meer in de figuurlijke betekenis.


*Dat zou nu in beperkte  zin toch mogelijk zijn:*


> contramine Sens 2
> Figuré
> Agissements dont le but est de déjouer une société ou une affaire.


Dus niet toepasbaar in de voorbeeldzin van de O.P.
Ik heb nog geen verdere voorbeelden van gebruik in deze betekenis van L'internaute
Contre-mine : Définition simple et facile du dictionnaire


----------



## bamia

Ik zou _he's a contrarian _gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

Dat vraagt wel om een zeer specifieke context, contrarian: 
*



			contrarian
NOUN
		
Click to expand...

*


> A person who opposes or rejects popular opinion, especially in stock exchange dealing.


 Lexico.


----------



## eno2

<Gelijk wat ik zeg, hoe onweerlegbaar ook, hij gaat altijd DWARSLIGGEN>
Dat levert op in het Engels: He always bucks. (Bab.la) 
Obstructs 
Objects


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> <Gelijk wat ik zeg, hoe onweerlegbaar ook, hij gaat altijd DWARSLIGGEN>
> Dat levert op in het Engels: He always bucks. (Bab.la)
> Obstructs
> Objects


 Die "buck(s)" vind ik leuk: hij doet bokkig. 
Maar "obstruct"  en "object" missen toch iets, niet? Wie bezwaar aantekent, gaat niet zomaar in de contramine, niet? Is "contramine" echt obstructie, of is het meer hinder?


----------



## eno2

Het is altjd Bab.la die de moeilijke vertalingen heeft...

Wij zeggen ook wel 'steigeren'.  Gelijk wat ik hem vertel, hij steigert altijd.  Misschien wat meer gecultiveerde taal?  

<No matter what I say, he has always/he comes always with  up objections>: I think that surves the purpose.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, wat met een dwarsligger?


----------



## eno2

Dwarsliggen bracht ik toch zelf aan een trok er een paar Engelse vertalingen vanaf? Bucks, obstructs, objects.


----------

